# Interesting tweets found on Twitter - OCT 2014



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Social media is popular: If anybody sees anything on Twitter that would be interesting / entertaining related to Ride Sharing - Post it up here so we can all see it.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

An @Uber driver just begged me to give him a 5-star rating to keep his job, complete with slide presentation. This system is breaking people


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

OperationSlog! Maybe U have bad rating for bad behavoir! Drivers give 1star to passengers who dont tip ! Did u know ?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Surprise, surprise! Uber gets a big fat F from it's own Drivers too!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Why does every @Uber_NYC have the most intense smell of cologne + scented pine trees?!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I swear they're basically taxi drivers now, just in their own cars


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

my driver did NOT end the trip when he was supposed to and I am being charged for it. $40 for a 1.8 mile trip w/o surge


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

you've done it again!Hiring a driver who barely understands English let alone directions. Congrats, another unsatisfactory ride


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Lol


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Lol


This will be entertaining


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberX. It was raining on my phone and I apparently didn't see a 4 times the rate multiplier.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Lol


Cant make this stuff up


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got charged a penalty by @Uber for no fault! LYING UberX driver accused me of spilling something when I had nothing spill-able on me


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Recently my wife got in wrong UberX. Told her it was wrong Uber at the end of ride. Driver smoked on the way and collected cash.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

my UberX driver stopped for gas and almost made me late for my flight at DCA. That's a first for my experience with Uber


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

ITS PEAK TIME SO WE ARE CHARGING 3000% MORE BECAUSE WE KNOW YOU ARE DRUNK AND NEED TO GET TO THE NEXT BAR


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a driver and some one puked in my car last night and I sent and email with the pictures and phone number but no follow up


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

shame on Ali for canceling on me after making me wait. Jumped in a yellow cab instead.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Uber driver asking for extra fees in cash = one-star review.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I keep getting a network error when I try to sign into the app. Help!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rumer Willis is Bruce Willis & Demi Moore's daughter, Ashton Kutchner's step daughter.



















Btw Ashton is an early stage investor in UBER.






And TheRue must've gotten a lil' talk from step-dad bout not ripping on Uber!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

$15.00 to get there 67.00 to get home. That's ridiculous!! I will never use you again


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Just found out my UBER driver from last night gave me 1 star after I gave him 5. This is why I have trust issues.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Friend called for car and got into a car who said he was the driver. Driver then demanded cash payment...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Currently sitting in an UberX waiting on my driver to pick up his meds at some shady store....wtf?! I'm not paying to run your errands....


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I just sent a detailed report to Uber Support about an Uber driver assaulting a close friend with his SUV on Saturday night.

Side note: all of this was captured by my home video surveillance and witnessed by four other people. Not good.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

My @Uber driver has an eye patch!!!!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I let my uber driver who happened to be a chiropractor give me a back alignment last night. Probably the oddest thing I've done.

Gosh! our UberX driver last night was scary, so inexperienced, no indicators used, didn't know rules of the road etc.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Yellow Cab of Sacramento is proud of its A+ BBB rating and of serving the Sacramento region since 1917.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

give that fool a bad rating and uber will give you a refund.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

How can I complain about the Orange County, CA Office? I am a partner and I am having a nightmare with them. Please advice.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

once again terrible uber in his car now. No hello etc.. Back to using taxis


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

the lyft driver the night before passed someone making a left by driving into the oncoming lane on the left


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Holy crap. My Uber driver took my, "How's your day going?" question VERY SRSLY. Don't care about your laundry, dude.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

My uber driver just told me she "packs a tazer"


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

eating while driving.. Dangerous driving

this guy must have the lowest rating imaginable. Spending 15mins 3mins away from me. The wrong way down a 1 way Street.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

my partner is almost crying in the car she's that scared

just nearly crashed again as driver decided he didn't want to wait in traffic so pushed right into front of highway queue...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

$45 @Uber fare to travel 3,67 miles in 4 minutes during San Fran rush hour?! When did @Uber begin this surcharge?!

I've been loving @Uber until now. why don't you all have a customer service line?!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Just had my first experience with UberX and most likely my last until standards improve.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Price comparison app- http://quxsi.com/


----------



## Subaruber (Sep 25, 2014)

are u ok


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Parrot missing for years returns speaking Spanish http://t.co/S4aSyAmnKP


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

driver seems agitated due to a sickness.. not sure he wants to be working


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

The BBB explains the consumer complaints that led to it giving Uber an F rating. ow.ly/CHVRz


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Told my uber driver "love you" today as I got out of the car. Gotta stop hanging out with my mom.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Seattle's solution to Uber competition: Cab driver charm school - Kansas City Business Journal (blog) tinyurl.com/lnc46sc


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

driver could barely drive. Sorry, I never do this, but miss... you get 1 star.

That awkward feeling you get when your uber driver drives like a ******.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

"The number you dialed is not a working number" happens far to often on @Uber when trying to call a driver.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

The uber driver asked to come inside and use my bathroom... Um


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Our driver started the ride before we even got in the car. He was lost. Now he's driving super slow to the airport.......


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

that was the uber pirate ship. She got on in the wrong port


UberCemetery said:


> My @Uber driver has an eye patch!!!!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> My uber driver just told me she "packs a tazer"


I tell my clients the same thing. Just want them to know they're protected, haha!!!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

My Uber driver just insinuated that he has ties to the mafia. So that's my morning so far.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This article is about the matrimony between Disruption Tech & Social Media:

*One man's war on digital media's 'thinkfluencer' echo chamber*
John McDermott

http://digiday.com/platforms/profjeffjarvis-thinkfluencing/


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I used Uber a few times this weekend & the drivers created more hassles for us than it was worth.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

This happened to a girl I worked with: he drove her to an empty parking lot in the west end and locked the doors. She called the cops.

Woman staying in hotel after UberX driver took her 20 MILES off route to an abandoned parking lot. WTF,


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been very loyal to you for a while, but my fare today was $68 as opposed to $12. Maybe it's time for this relationship to end


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I love Uber but surge pricing is a terrible model for consumers and we are all fools for eating it up.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Will happily drive for @lyft as #Uber refuses to honor its guarantees to drivers

Have to wonder if refusing to honor guarantees is the #Uber way of doing business


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I got charged 120 for a 15 min Uber ride, I hate you guys


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

@Uber_SF charged way more than normal so much for my ride this morning. Guess I am going on an @Uber diet


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I would like you to look into the complaint I made about driver Soukias. He threatened me and spit at me when I got out.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

@Uber total worthless pile of cheating phoneys


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I would like you to look into the complaint I made about driver Soukias. He threatened me and spit at me when I got out.


@joeldavidmoore more has 90K Twitter followers!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

if the app gave accurate times, then I would know if I should take a taxi instead. Any plans to update? Or is it driver error?


----------



## NoNameNoGame (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks to Uber, a striper _[sic]_ is no longer the only career option you have after you fail a test.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Car service company @gett is now guaranteeing drivers earn $1000 more /mth than Uber's pay guarantee blog.uber.com/nyc-5000-throu&#8230; Your turn #Uber


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

An uber/lyft competitor that actually pays their drivers like people? When is @gett coming to DC or Baltimore!

@gett is latest e-hail app to come at the king. But appealing to drivers might hit @Uber where it hurts most...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

@arrestinguber

Global media interest - we are talking to media in 5 countries currently...

Watch this space grow...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> driver seems agitated due to a sickness.. not sure he wants to be working


West African perhaps?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber REALLY should screen it's drivers better.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

okay seriously @gett you guys suck. I have been searching for a car for almost an hour now... where are the cars...... :-( *still searching*

Hey @gett trying to book a car for tonight but it keeps saying your future pickups aren't working


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2652


When you gotta go, you gotta go. At least he didn't expose himself to her. Have a little empathy. It hurts after a while of holding it.

BTW, young lady, nice language. He had to pee and you have the mouth of a hooligan.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> When you gotta go, you gotta go. At least he didn't expose himself to her. Have a little empathy. It hurts after a while of holding it.
> 
> BTW, young lady, nice language. He had to pee and you have the mouth of a hooligan.


Plot twist - It wasn't really a Uber ride but she just wanted to be a *****.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Why does every @Uber_NYC have the most intense smell of cologne + scented pine trees?!


Because they don't have time to bathe?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> My @Uber driver has an eye patch!!!!


We're Uber - you pay half fare, you get a one-eyed, half-deaf dumbass!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> My Uber driver just insinuated that he has ties to the mafia. So that's my morning so far.


He does - he works for Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> @Uber_SF charged way more than normal so much for my ride this morning. Guess I am going on an @Uber diet


Uber Diet -- A small amount of $$, and a large helping of bad attitude!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> An uber/lyft competitor that actually pays their drivers like people? When is @gett coming to DC or Baltimore!
> 
> @gett is latest e-hail app to come at the king. But appealing to drivers might hit @Uber where it hurts most...


Please @gett, come to my town so I can start puking in Uber cars.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

At least he held it in before he stopped at the side of the road. I'm sure he found a bush.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2705


There will be plenty more of that happening. Looks like a late model car, possibly bought new on the UBER "promise". Poor driver probably had done 20 hours straight trying to make a little more than his/ her payments to live on.

Police should subpoena Uber for his log on history and charge Uber with facilitating unsafe driving practices.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I would like you to look into the complaint I made about driver Soukias. He threatened me and spit at me when I got out.


Possible Reply from Uber PR.

"In some countries being spat on is a compliment! Uber is a Culturally inclusive organisation, that rejoices in bringing people together from all walks of life. Feeling threatened by the driver is unfortunate. We do understand that there may be communication difficulties between resident Americans and new Americans. We believe that your driver was only passing on a friendly warning not a threat.

We hope you will see it our way and Uber On!"


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 2705


Did media say he was a uber driver or someone just posting a pic?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Did media say he was a uber driver or someone just posting a pic?


The crashed car was an UberX.
The person tweeting was a Pax. His friend was taken to the hospital. Uber_NYC responded to the the tweet.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Wish someone would just tweet saying that we have to work DOUBLE more to earn even more money becuase uber takes so damn much


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Wish someone would just tweet saying that we have to work DOUBLE more to earn even more money becuase uber takes so damn much


I sent the pax, Uber_NYC & @NYCTaxi (the regulator) a tweet with this template:


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> There will be plenty more of that happening. Looks like a late model car, possibly bought new on the UBER "promise". Poor driver probably had done 20 hours straight trying to make a little more than his/ her payments to live on.
> 
> Police should subpoena Uber for his log on history and charge Uber with facilitating unsafe driving practices.


Since Uber has no regard for anything except money and attention, and as the death toll starts to rise, surely there will eventually be some type of regulation on ride-share drivers. There will have to be - (PLEASE!). At least some type of CDL requirement, and/or training...something. Of course, Uber will probably have their own 'special' license. It'll have a big 'U' on it and the driver's picture. It'll cost $250 too.

In about three months, I've personally seen two Uber drivers that looked as though they probably shouldn't be on the road period, much less carrying passengers in a commercial operation. I've also had three riders tell me some scarey stories of their experiences. One of them was in a different city than my home market.

Uber has come up with a great recipe for death and destruction. Make some of these poor drivers feel like they need to drive until they're unconscious.

Uber Off!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

It's funny. You think it would b common sense. Why risk driving tired. That's like being impaired drinking and just as bad.

I know a number of times I have pulled myself of the road in the middle of the night even during surge price. In the end you need to do the right thing.

Uber should have a max time you can log in. It wouldn't be hard to do. Easy thing to monitor.

Could stop the 24/7 nonsense that I ben reading on here.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Wish someone would just tweet saying that we have to work DOUBLE more to earn even more money becuase uber takes so damn much


Don't quote me on this, but I'm hearing rumors that there will be another, very large, fare reduction in the near future. That should remedy any problem that many/most/every one of you drivers have had with dismal earnings. If that doesn't take care of it, Uber is prepared to take a 60% commission on all rides to ensure driver satisfaction.

Uber - Less Equals More!


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I sent the pax, Uber_NYC & @NYCTaxi (the regulator) a tweet with this template:
> View attachment 2710


$7,200/mo? I need to change jobs!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It's funny. You think it would b common sense. Why risk driving tired. That's like being impaired drinking and just as bad.
> 
> I know a number of times I have pulled myself of the road in the middle of the night even during surge price. In the end you need to do the right thing.
> 
> ...


It's definitely a bad deal. Unfortunately, many people don't realize how potentially close to disaster they actually are sometimes. Some of the research they're showing on Microsleep is eye-opening! 

It's amazing people will ride down the road slapping themselves in the face, cranking the stereo all the way up, and/or rolling the windows down in the bitter cold in an effort to stay awake. Everyone does that, right?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> $7,200/mo? I need to change jobs!


They've changed it though. Now you need to be on the road 400 hours/*week*.


drivernotfound said:


> $7,200/mo? I need to change jobs!


Go to work for a company that doesn't put this kind of nonsense out there.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> It's definitely a bad deal. Unfortunately, many people don't realize how potentially close to disaster they actually are sometimes. Some of the research they're showing on Microsleep is eye-opening!
> 
> It's amazing people will ride down the road slapping themselves in the face, cranking the stereo all the way up, and/or rolling the windows down in the bitter cold in an effort to stay awake. Everyone does that, right?


I can say I have done that. It's not with someone else in the car and it's usually when I have ben on the way home from a long trip somewhere. A few years back I read up on how dangerous it was and now I just pull over and take a quick nap. You would be surprised how 15 min of sleep can charge you up for another 30 min. But it's not fun at all.

It's even worse on motorcycle when you need your full attention.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

A Mars Bar and a can of Coke is good for an extra hour of driving if you are caught wide and gotta get home.

Watch out though! Once your body clears all that sugar and chocolate, coming off that high is like falling off a cliff.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> A Mars Bar and a can of Coke is good for an extra hour of driving if you are caught wide and gotta get home.
> 
> Watch out though! Once your body clears all that sugar and chocolate, coming off that high is like falling off a cliff.


I hear Cocaine does the same thing.  But I like your idea it's cheaper.


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Currently sitting in an UberX waiting on my driver to pick up his meds at some shady store....wtf?! I'm not paying to run your errands....


Your not? I thought this was ride sharing? Isn't that like the whole definition of ride sharing?


----------

